# shoes



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

(new to cyclocross). Which cyclocross shoes do you use/recommend?
Are all mtb shoes good for cyclocross running? I am looking at Sidi Dominators.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no ankle ligaments from some old basketball injuries and prefer the Shimano 225 MTB shoe as it has wider heel lugs than the SIdi I also find the upper stiffer, plus they are cheaper. Sidi makes a great shoe and you'll see tons of them out there, so go with what fits/what you have. Any decent MTB shoe is a decent CX shoe.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

Dominators are probably the best cross shoe. Are also the most expensive. I prefer the Shimano M181 over M225 because its sole is less stiff and it's cheaper.

Not every MTB shoe is good for cross, most of the expensive ones are very stiff. You need a small amount of flex in the sole for running, plus a very grippy/studded heel and some studs in the front. If the tread is too hard it may slip on concrete or rock, a little softer rubber is preferable. A minimum of mesh on the upper is also good. Want to keep the foot warm, not cool.

on the cheaper side some of the Northwaves can be picked up on sale for good prices as well as some Pearl Izumi's. Both brands tend to have treads that are more suited for cross.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

steel515 said:


> (new to cyclocross). Which cyclocross shoes do you use/recommend?
> Are all mtb shoes good for cyclocross running? I am looking at Sidi Dominators.


Any MTB shoe is fine. Toe spikes are good on slippery runups, but every decent MTB shoe seems to come with them these days.


----------



## jamisjockey (Dec 1, 2007)

steel515 said:


> (new to cyclocross). Which cyclocross shoes do you use/recommend?
> Are all mtb shoes good for cyclocross running? I am looking at Sidi Dominators.



Yes, any MTB shoes will work.
I'm running some performance brand shoes, the ones with three velcro straps.
As for the Sidi's, I don't know.
The shoes should fit well, and you should be able to run in them. 
An important thing is to make sure your shoes have cleat bolts for toe-cleats. This will give you more traction on run ups, and the cleats can be replaced with soccer cleats. I've got three sizes, and prefer the longer ones for 'cross races.
Of course, I think I'm just repeating what's been posted already.
:blush2:


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

*Cyclocross Shoes*

Sidi Spiders might be the first cross specific shoes.


----------

